# This should be a crazy one - an LED light for all lighting applications - pure AC



## LEDPunisher (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll just let you look at the rough draft design (originally made for my aquarium) and feel free to shun me if you think I'm too insane. 

I'm actually almost certain I'll need to remove the center quad or a few more LEDs to compensate between 110-120V power fluctuations, but the remainder of the rectified output can be used to power a fan (or ignore the fan in submerged applications unless it's IP-rated) for keeping it cool. A fuse, a high-wattage ceramic resistor, maybe a 25V cap to smooth the output coming off the LED rectifier for the fan, all fit onto a neat 140mm x 140mm package, roughly. 

The all applications part? Take those MK-Rs out and replace with high-efficiency UV LEDs, and have interchangeable glass plates with a remote phosphor. This way, you can get any color temp, color blend, or broadband/narrowband monochromatic color you want. Get a phosphor with some decent persistence, you'll virtually eliminate the strobe effect.






Is I insane? :devil:


----------



## SemiMan (Aug 29, 2014)

Without any details on the electronics its hard to comment. At high power AC drive starts to lose value due to low utilization of the LEDs versus smooth DC drive. You have not detailed the forward voltage or forward current so again tough to comment.

Your last statement about getting a phosphor with persistence to eliminate flicker is likely the failure point. The phosphors that have any sort of efficiency with LED pumps have persistence in the nano and microsecond range, not the millisecond range that you would need.

Semiman


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 29, 2014)

Similar solution on a chip


----------



## SemiMan (Aug 29, 2014)

I have reluctantly used the same chip Seoul uses on some of their AC modules on a customer project. It works but flicker is nasty.


----------

